# Question About Modchipcentral



## Mr Name (Jan 28, 2015)

Money Order (Bank, postal service, international)
Western Union
Email Money Transfer (Canadian Residents only)
Bank transfer (US/International)
Visa Credit Card (25% cancellation fee to refund)
Note No Mastercard or pre-paid Visa gift cards or visa debit cards
 Even tho they say they don't take pre-paid Visa cards I've read about people being able to use them who live in canada, I know people from the U.S are able to use them. Has anyone on here who lives in Canada used a pre-paid visa to buy anything from them?


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 29, 2015)

Try and youwill know. If it not work. Then they will cancel the order.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 29, 2015)

That a shame I can only use MasterCard because I have 105$cad on it


----------



## mrolive (Jan 30, 2015)

Not sure if they can determine whether or not the card is pre paid.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 31, 2015)

Prepaid cards come in 2 types. The ones that allow you to international purchases aka online use and those that don't.  You want the one the ones that can be used online, those require setting up a profile with a physical address on the prepaid card website, because your receiving goods with the profile associated with the card.


----------



## flarn2006 (Jan 31, 2015)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> Prepaid cards come in 2 types. The ones that allow you to international purchases aka online use and those that don't. You want the one the ones that can be used online, those require setting up a profile with a physical address on the prepaid card website, because your receiving goods with the profile associated with the card.


Why does your address need to be associated with the credit card? Why can't you just enter it when you check out? And what if you're buying something that doesn't need to be shipped?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 31, 2015)

flarn2006 said:


> Why does your address need to be associated with the credit card? Why can't you just enter it when you check out? And what if you're buying something that doesn't need to be shipped?


 
Because some card processing services compare your address provided with what is associated with the card, it is a layer of verification and security.


----------

